# looks like eggs sack hanging from bottom of beta



## donnachristine3 (Jul 16, 2012)

Help My fish has had a growing sack on the bottom of him next to place where he poops.Looks white with egg bumps inside.It has grown in size over weeks,any ideas on what this is?And what to do?It is the only fish in tank.I rescued him.help!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Can you post a pic? Also please fill out this form. Thanks.

Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

donnachristine3 said:


> Help My fish has had a growing sack on the bottom of him next to place where he poops.Looks white with egg bumps inside.It has grown in size over weeks,any ideas on what this is?And what to do?It is the only fish in tank.I rescued him.help!


Please post pictures to help us better understand the problem. Does your betta have short fins? It may very well be a female.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Pic would help....

Maybe it's just poop, my crowntail had conspiration & it had poo thread from its anal till he popped it out.
What were temp that you kept him in?


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Pic would help....

Maybe it's just poop, my crowntail had conspiration & it had poo thread from its anal till he popped it out.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Can you post a pic? Also please fill out this form. Thanks.
> 
> Housing
> What size is your tank?
> ...


1+


----------

